# Deer and coyote rifle???



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

*This is NOT a debate on what calibers you can use on deer, that has already been covered. * :idiot:

I am just getting into coyote hunting and have been deer hunting for about 5 years now. I have a savage 30-06 and am looking for something a little better for coyote but still good for deer. Most of my shots on deer have been within 75 yards so I don't need a real long range gun. I would like to get a Bushmaster Varminter in .223 but I have serious doubts about it for deer. I hate to spend that much money on a rifle and not be able to use it on deer. I have also thought about a 30-30 lever action, thought a lever might be a fun gun to own. I am getting a $1000 bonus from work soon so that is my price range. Any help would be great! Thanks


----------



## TreeHunerd (Jan 28, 2008)

If you have an 06 for deer already,id go with a 22-250 for yotes but if you want a dual purpose caliber for deer and yotes go with a 243 bolt action in manufacturer of choice remington,savage,ruger ect..Remington will hold its value longer but savage makes a accurate rifle for the price.But the big question is why limit yourself to one gun?A person always needs more for some reason or need or want or wish...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you want a better caliber for both deer and yotes go with the 25-06 from any of the above listed companys.

(this message is not intended to offend any .243 lovers. I just like the 25 better.)


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

mrmcgee,

It seems like you want an AR type platform, just from what your saying in your post. You can kill deer with a 223, but they are marginal. If you still want an AR, you can always get a different upper and barrel and still have an AR with a larger round that will fit both of your interests.

here is an example
http://www.olyarms.com/index.php?op...e&category_id=12&Itemid=37&vmcchk=1&Itemid=37

If it were me, I think i'd just pick up a 243 and be done with it, black rifles can be a money sink.

just my 2 cents
xdeano


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I would also go with the 243. The .243 isn't that far behind the 25-06 in power and trajectory. Less muzzle blast, noticeable less recoil, cheaper to shoot, and most importantly easier to find ammo for. Not knocking the 25-06 as it is a fine round but to me it is almost one of those cartridges that you need to be a reloader for to fully appreciate. Anyway that's my two cents.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I use 243 Win with 100 gr premium bullets for deer and hand load 55 gr Noslers (4000 fps) for coyotes.

Have not lost a deer yet with the 243 and the 55 gr. have worked well on coyotes - minimal pelt damage.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

If you like the AR platform, contact DPMS, you can get a 260 rem. and a host of other claibers.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

How about a nice Browning BAR in .243 Win ?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

If you want to try a lever gun, try a BLR in 243. It's available in other calibers too, maybe 7-08?


----------

